# Anyone have problems with B-Brite Cleaner?



## Pumpkinman (Nov 12, 2012)

I used B-Brite Cleaner for the first time yesterday, cleaning a few carboys and a few pieces of equipment, while it did clean everything great, removing any residual wine smell, shortly afterwards my hands started burning, not really intense, but almost like an allergic reaction? 
Within the hr, the area between the finger nail and knuckle was slightly blistered like a mild chemical burn and on a few fingers it looks like I have small cuts?!
Today you can see it on all of my fingers.....very odd...unfortunately, I won't be using it again, a shame...it did a great job.
And no...I do not have dainty, soft hands...lol


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 12, 2012)

Never used the stuff but I also wear rubber gloves when cleaning and rinsing carboys. (I do have danty hands. lol)

cheers


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2012)

I have never heard of a reaction to the stuff before. It is basically oxiclean. Have you ever had a reaction to that? It cleans through oxygenation like hydrogen peroxide does. I don't put my hands in the stuff to was like dish soap. I usually just put it in to soak, give it a quick brusing and a couple good rinses after dumping the water out.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 12, 2012)

Grapeman,
Never had a reaction, I specifically selected it because it cleans with oxygen, it is possible that I could have mixed it on the strong side, stranger things have happened.

Putterrr,
LOL, my wife has been giving me a bunch of "I told ya so's" about wearing gloves...LOL

On a good note, the reaction isn't spreading!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 12, 2012)

I had that happen to me, but I also have this reaction to hydrogen peroxide. It was mainly on the soft fleshy areas like my finger tips. I bought long neoprene yellow gloves for my carboy and bucket washing now. Since we are comparing, I have very rough, manly hands.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 12, 2012)

I have neoprene gloves, I should use them!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2012)

I would have that sort of reaction if I used normal latex gloves. I use nitrile gloves only. Allergies suck!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have used the b-brite and never had any issues with it. Maybe you did mix it too strong. I think it says 1 tablespoon per gallon on the container (I follow the directions on the container). I don't use gloves with it either.


----------



## bchilders (Nov 12, 2012)

I have never worn gloves using B-Brite but I do were gloves when I use OTC oxicleaner around the house mostly due to the stronger concentration and if I don't my hands dry and crack.


----------



## g8keeper (Nov 12, 2012)

i have been making wine off and on now since 2005, and b-brite is the only cleaner i've ever used on all of my wine making equipment, mixed to the ratio labeled on package, and i have never had any reactions either...i'm wondering if maybe you did mix it WAAAAYYYY too strong, or somehow you wound up with a bad batch....i know my lhbs buys not only pre-packaged tubs, but also in bulk containers, and they will refill your o;d containers for about a buck less than buying a new container....was this ordered from an online supplier or from a nearby lhbs???....if it was nearby, might want to check with the proprietor and see if he packages it up himself....if so, he might have gotten his products mixed up....


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to use B-brite. I have since gone sterile, lost all my finger nails and teeth.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 13, 2012)

LMAO! Well, I have to use it again today...lol..I'll be using rubber gloves!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2012)

What you laughing at Pumpkinman? That is one great facejob they did on Dan. You should have seen the before picture! That one is almost as scary as my NYS Drivers license.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 13, 2012)

> That one is almost as scary as my NYS Drivers license.



That's because they are sooo damn friendly and accommodating at most NYS DMV's....lol
and Dan....errrr...great job on the face lift....lol!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 19, 2012)

I use B-Brite and have never had a problem when mixed per directions. I don't wear gloves, but work turned my hands into something akin to weathered pigskin years ago. 

If I remember right, B-Brite is more than Oxyclean. It is a combination of the active ingredients in Oxyclean AND TSP (tri-sodium phosphate). The TSP makes it a cleaner requiring rinse before use.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 19, 2012)

*b brite*

NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH ANY OF THESE OXYGENATES..................HAVE 3 5 LBS. PALES ON HAND


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 19, 2012)

damn....I might just be a big man with sissy hands...LMAO!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 20, 2012)

I wanted to remove labels from the wine bottles that I got, and clean them at the same time, I soaked the bottles in a light B-Brite solution, 1/2 -3/4 tsp in a sink full of water, and let the bottle soak for 30 mins. 
The labels came off fairly easy, a little elbow grease and a scraper, obviously I had to put my hands in the water to soak the bottles and to take them out of the water....this is the result of literally a few mins in and out of the water, and holding the bottles to remove the labels.
I don't know if you can actually see that these are chemical burns that have taken a layer or two of skin off....very irritating, burns, this time, the tops of my hands are irritated as well.
I apologize in advance if these pics offend anyone.
This is the last time I use the stuff, it is a shame, it works well...


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if you have an allergy to some chemical that is in it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm thinking that is the case, it's not just limited to the fingers, my hand swelled up last night, live and learn I guess...lol


----------



## pjd (Nov 20, 2012)

it affected me between my fingers. Blisters and peeling skin.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 20, 2012)

yep, me too, it is fairly uncomfortable.
I see that you are in Lehigh acres, I lived in Cape Coral when it was still nice and remote, since then it has grown too fast, it is far removed from the Paradise it once was.


----------

